# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Встроенный zip архиватор Windows

## Павлик

Здравствуйте. Сложилась крайне неприятная ситуация. Дело в том, что после удаления WinRAR у меня на Виндоус Виста перестал работать встроенный Zip архиватор. При обращении к любому ZIP архиву выдаётся сообщение:" приложение не найдено."
Как можно восстановить работу встроенного Zip архиватора?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelP

Добрый день!
 После удаления WinRar произошёл сброс приложения, используемого "по умолчанию" для файлов с расширением zip (скорее всего и для остальных типов архивов).
 Итак, я предлагаю такое решение:
1. Нажимаем пуск\ поиск\ вводим фразу "по умолчанию" (без ковычек, естессно), жмём Enter
2. В открывшемся окошке выбераем «Сопоставление типов файлов или протоколов конкретным программам»
3. В крайнем левом столбце находим расширение .zip , выбираем щелчком левой клавиши мыши. Затем нажимаем «Изменить программу», выбираем архиватор, ставим галочку «Всегда использовать выбранную программу для всех файлов такого типа» и жмём "ОК"

Есть ещё один способ, нашёл в интернете:
Необходимо скачать файл vistazip.reg на рабочий стол и запустить его. Нажать "продолжить", "да". Затем перезагрузить Windows/

----------


## DoggoD

> Здравствуйте. Сложилась крайне неприятная ситуация. Дело в том, что после удаления WinRAR у меня на Виндоус Виста перестал работать встроенный Zip архиватор. При обращении к любому ZIP архиву выдаётся сообщение:" приложение не найдено."
> Как можно восстановить работу встроенного Zip архиватора?


попробуйте так


```
пуск -> выполнить -> regsvr32 %windir%\system32\zipfldr.dll
```

для xp.. если на висте не поможет, то этот файлик запустите

----------


## PavelP

> ]пуск -> выполнить -> regsvr32 %windir%\system32\zipfldr.dll


В Windows Vista это не работает...

----------


## DoggoD

ну да.. эт для XP на всякий случай..

----------


## Павлик

> Необходимо скачать файл vistazip.reg на рабочий стол и запустить его. Нажать "продолжить", "да". Затем перезагрузить Windows/





> если на висте не поможет, то этот файлик запустите


Попробовал. Выдаёт ошибку следующего содержания:
"Не удалось импортировать. Не все данные были записаны в реестр. Некоторые разделы были заняты системой или другими прцессами."
При этом после запуска данных файлов в «Сопоставление типов файлов или протоколов конкретным программам» вместо расширения zip появилось какое-то другое расширение zfsendtotarget (см. скриншот)
Если воспользоваться командой



> regsvr32 %windir%\system32\zipfldr.dll


то  выдаёт ошибку следующего содержания:
"Модуль загружен,но точка входа DllRegisterServer не найдена.

----------


## DoggoD

*Павлик*, а какими правами в системе вы обладаете??

----------


## Павлик

> Павлик, а какими правами в системе вы обладаете??


Не под администратором. Но и вводить пароль администратора система не запрашивает. Считаешь стоит зайти под админом и запустить данные файлы?

----------


## DoggoD

поробуйте запустить от имени администратора через контекстное меню файла..

----------


## Павлик

> поробуйте запустить от имени администратора через контекстное меню файла..


К сожалению контекстное меню файла не придусматривает запуск от имени администратора.(см. скриншот)

----------


## DoggoD

а UAC у вас включен/отключен??
попробуйте файлик который *PavelP* советует..

----------


## bmw-mtv

А если ткнуть правой кнопкой мыши по zip архиву, выбрать *Открыть с помощью ...* и выбрать нужную программу из списка ?

----------


## Павлик

> А если ткнуть правой кнопкой мыши по zip архиву, выбрать Открыть с помощью ... и выбрать нужную программу из списка ?


Нет программы. Речь идёт о том как запустить открытие zip проводником Windows.



> а UAC у вас включен/отключен??
> попробуйте файлик который PavelP советует..


файлики, что твой, что Павела эдентичны, Вак включон.
В принципе Я просто скачал новый архиватор, так что тему можно закрывать.
Дальнейшие эксперименты с архиватором занимают слишком много времени.
Так что всем большое спасибо и удачи!!!!

----------


## DoggoD

ну файлики немного разные на самом деле..
чесное слово странно.. осталось посоветовать только безопасный режим и проверить разршения соответствующих веток реестра.. хотя поидее не должно было такй проблемы случиться в "нормальной" ситуации..

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> К сожалению контекстное меню файла не придусматривает запуск от имени администратора.(см. скриншот)


- запустите от имени администратора консоль и уже в ней выполните команды. 
- а вообще то, Вам бы следовало поменьше экспериментировать с системой, а то уже не за горами тот день когда она окончательно рухнет  :Wink:

----------


## Павлик

> а то уже не за горами тот день когда она окончательно рухнет


Почему Вы всё время отговариваете меня производить те или иные действия на своём ПК  :Smiley: . С моей системой всё ОКЕЙ, а Вы говорите окончательно рухнет :Smiley: . Она пока ещё даже на йоту не рухнула.  :Smiley:

----------


## light59

эксперименты советую проводить с виртуалками...  :Smiley:

----------

